# Accessing online accounts



## Steve (Apr 6, 2015)

I am working to help settle the estate of a deceased family member and have run into a practical snag.  His Windows 8 computer is locked with his live account and I want to be able to retrieve any pictures he may have had before wiping his drives.

Is there any way to override the password or open a Win 8 laptop without knowing the live account password?

Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 6, 2015)

Recover MS Live Account login
Why are you having trouble signing in?
Reset your password


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 6, 2015)

Tried booting into safe mode?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2015)

Some possible help

Reset your password

Remove and reset passwords on Windows 8 and later

If those don't work, there is software that can help you gain access.
Reset Windows 8.1 password with the free tool ntpasswd - 4sysops

I've used similar in the past to help a client regain access to their Win2k network when the previous admin team locked them out after a dispute. 

Also Windows 8 password reset trick requires no third-party software News Geek.com


----------



## Steve (Apr 6, 2015)

Ah, thanks guys.  You rock.  I tried using the password reset, but because it's locked with his MS Live account, and I also don't have access to the gmail account he had as his backup, they were asking for a lot of information.  Granted, I am glad that they make it so hard.  But at the same time, when you are trying to manage a person's estate it makes a sad and depressing task close to unbearable.

I'll work through the resources you all shared and see what happens.  Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 6, 2015)

Steve,
  More possible help:

Submit a request regarding a deceased user s account - Accounts Help

This also hits on several different services:
How to Access a Deceased Loved One s Online Accounts TIME.com

Short version, proof of your ID, proof of the persons death, and some other legal stuff is needed.  But this should give you some guidance.


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2015)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Steve,
> More possible help:
> 
> Submit a request regarding a deceased user s account - Accounts Help
> ...


Bob, this is perfect!


----------



## Instructor (Apr 7, 2015)

I've also had great success using the hirens boot cd:  Download Hiren s BootCD 15.2 HBCD Fan Discussion Platform

In fact I used it recently to help a widow access here deceased husbands computer he had never given her the password.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 8, 2015)

Steve said:


> I am working to help settle the estate of a deceased family member and have run into a practical snag.  His Windows 8 computer is locked with his live account and I want to be able to retrieve any pictures he may have had before wiping his drives.
> 
> Is there any way to override the password or open a Win 8 laptop without knowing the live account password?
> 
> Thanks!



Were you able to get what you needed with any of the tools provided?


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2015)

Working through it now.  I'm starting with the tips Bob provided, but have to wait until I get the certified death certificate (which should be today or tomorrow).  Because there was a fatality involved in an accident, we have had to wait several days to get the report from the medical examiner's office.   Depending upon how strict google and microsoft are, I might also have to provide court paperwork to show that I'm legally the "personal representative" which requires a 40 day waiting period from the death.  I've been taking care of a lot of the estate for my mom, who is the legal next of kin, and we've been able to take care of most everything.  But there are a few things that require a formal determination from the court as to who exactly is the legal, personal representative of the estate. 

I'll let you guys know.  This is one of a few dozen "really important" things I'm trying to manage right now and I'm a bit of a mess, frankly.


----------



## Carol (Apr 9, 2015)

Steve, I'm so sorry to hear about this.  A good friend's 28 y.o. son was missing for over 90 days. His truck and body were recently recovered from a retention pond, and she's been stepping through some similar stuff.

I know that doesn't help you specifically, but if there's anything I can do, don't be afraid to reach out.  I'm a pretty good ear.


----------



## Steve (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks, Carol! 

Quick update.  I was able to figure out my brother's password and recover his pictures and documents from his laptop.  Just a tip for you Catholics out there... the names of popes isn't a very secure password if people know you're a Catholic.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 10, 2015)

Steve said:


> Thanks, Carol!
> 
> Quick update.  I was able to figure out my brother's password and recover his pictures and documents from his laptop.  Just a tip for you Catholics out there... the names of popes isn't a very secure password if people know you're a Catholic.


Also if you know someone's a Star Trek fan, 1701 is a good 1st try for their pin #'s.


----------

